

Python Library for Amadeus Travel Innovation Sandbox API - wickedmanok
https://github.com/ardydedase/amadeus-python

======
wickedmanok
Features include:

\- Flight Inspiration Search allows you to answer the question: Where can I go
within a given travel budget?

\- Extensive Flight Search allows you to answer the question: When is the best
date to fly?

\- Low-Fare Search lets you find the cheapest one way or return itineraries.

\- Hotel Lowest Price Search by center point/radius and by latitude/longitude
window.

\- Car Rental Availability Search by center point/radius and by airport.

\- Trains & Rail supports Rail station auto-complete and information.

\- CO2 Emissions Data average per passenger by origin and destination.

